# Projekt: Fritzz Aufbau



## Bene186 (5. Dezember 2011)

Hi Leute

Wir ihr schon dem Titel entnehmen könnt, möchte ich mir ein Fritzz aufbauen so dass ich in 3 Monaten damit durchstarten kann. Warum erst in 3 monaten? Weil ich ein Student bin und es mir nur so ermöglichen kann . Einen tollen gebrauchten Rahmen habe ich schon bekommen in den lässigen Farben White´n Cocoa mit Sattelstütze. Desweitern habe ich 
im ebay fast neue Formula 180er geschossen und einen 2011 neuen Fox 
RP 2 dämpfer. Mal sehen was das Christkindl noch unter den Baum leg . 

Ich versuche natürlich mit wenig geld an möglichst gute und für das Fritzz 
bestmöglichen Teile zu kommen. Deswegen, nach langem Forumsstöbern, habe ich auch nur nach einem "Normalen" Fox RP 2 mit normaler kammer ausschau gehalten und einen nagelneuen für wenig geld bekommen. Problem: Ich brauch für das Fritzz die richtigen Buchsen. Gefunden hab ich welche aber nicht die richtige länge. Welche Länge wäre den Original im Fritzz verbaut?


Ziel nach dem Projekt ist eine laaaaaaange Alpentour, wie ich sie schon immer einmal machen wollte. Erfahrung mit Touren und Freeride hab ich gesammelt als ich noch kein armer Student war. Jetzt fehlt nur noch das perfekte bike, mein kumpel wartet schon auf mich . 

Grüße

Bene


----------



## Vincy (5. Dezember 2011)

Oben 55mm, unten 19mm.
Besorg die Buchsen hier http://huber-bushings.com/ , dass ist langfristig die bessere Lösung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bene186 (6. Dezember 2011)

Vielen, vielen dank für diesen Wertvollen Tipp. Ich habe mir
bei Herrn Huber die Buchsen bestellt. Nach einer Stunde hat er mir 
den Kauf bestätigt und nachdem ich die positive statements auf 
seiner Seite gelesen habe, kann das nur mehr als super werden . 
Es soll sich sogar sehr positiv auf das Fahrverhalten auswirken. Bitte noch 
mehr so tipps. 

Dickes Danke


----------



## Beppe (6. Dezember 2011)

Für unsere Fritzzis haben wir uns auch für die Huberbuchsen entschieden. 
Die Teile machen nen prima Eindruck, Einbau erfolgt wahrscheinlich kommende Woche.


----------



## Bene186 (6. Dezember 2011)

Ist es den arg kompliziert die alten Buchsen rauszupressen und 
neue rein? Ich habe mir das Montage Werkzeug für 7 euro dazubestellt.


----------



## silberwald (6. Dezember 2011)

Erst heute gemacht. Ist super einfach. Am Besten auf seiner Homepage unter Technik und Montage die Bilder anschauen.

Für die Gabel solltest du nach einer mit 1 1/8 Schaft Ausschau halten, für tapered Gabeln gibt es keine semi-integrierte untere Steuerschale.


----------



## Vincy (7. Dezember 2011)

Bene186 schrieb:


> Ist es den arg kompliziert die alten Buchsen rauszupressen und
> neue rein? Ich habe mir das Montage Werkzeug für 7 euro dazubestellt.


 
Raus ist einfacher, als reinpressen. Zumindest bei den originalen DU-Buchsen, da die geschlitzt sind und somit uneingebaut etwas weiter sind. 
http://www.tftunedshox.com/info/shock_bush.aspx
http://service.foxracingshox.com/consumers/Content/Service/Rear_Shocks/reducer_maintenance2011.htm


----------



## Bene186 (11. Dezember 2011)

Ging super und läuft wie eine 1. Ich bin echt begeistert. Wenn ich noch mehr so super tipps für mein Fritzz bekomme wird es das Bike überhaupt 

Ich freu mich richtig. Danke Jungs

LG Bene


----------



## Bene186 (12. Dezember 2011)

That´s it


----------



## Beppe (12. Dezember 2011)

Moinmoin,
was ist denn aus deinem Fox RP geworden? Hat ihn der Verkäufer zurück genommen? 
Hast du jetzt einen RS	Monarch? Spezifikationen?

Gruesse



Bene186 schrieb:


> Ging super und läuft wie eine 1. Ich bin echt begeistert. Wenn ich noch mehr so super tipps für mein Fritzz bekomme wird es das Bike überhaupt
> 
> Ich freu mich richtig. Danke Jungs
> 
> LG Bene


----------



## Bene186 (12. Dezember 2011)

@ Beppe

Der verkäufer hat keine Antwort mehr gegeben... . Ich werde den mit 51mm hub erstmal drinne lassen weil ich im mom nicht mehr wie Harz fahren werde. Im Sommer gehts dann Richtung Alpen und bis dahin werde ich dann wohl einen mit 58 mm Hub gefunden haben. Es ist jetzt der RP geworden weil ich den echt günstig bekommen habe und der ist neu von 2011. Da wäre sogar ein gebrauchter Monarch teurer gewesen ^^. 

LG Bene


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beppe (12. Dezember 2011)

Ok,
aber dir ist klar, dass Du damit den Hinterbau damit auf ca~135mm kastrierst?
Wenn er wirklich neu ist, wuerde ich eher versuchen gleich weiter zu verkaufen. Du meintest doch, du haettest nen Schnapper gemacht.

Gruss 



Bene186 schrieb:


> @ Beppe
> 
> Der verkäufer hat keine Antwort mehr gegeben... . Ich werde den mit 51mm hub erstmal drinne lassen weil ich im mom nicht mehr wie Harz fahren werde. Im Sommer gehts dann Richtung Alpen und bis dahin werde ich dann wohl einen mit 58 mm Hub gefunden haben. Es ist jetzt der RP geworden weil ich den echt günstig bekommen habe und der ist neu von 2011. Da wäre sogar ein gebrauchter Monarch teurer gewesen ^^.
> 
> LG Bene


----------



## HotWaterMusic (12. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Bene, ja entweder gleich weiterverkaufen oder ca.60 und zwei Wochen Zeit investieren, und von Toxoholics den Spacer(der den Hub begrenzt) ausbauen lassen.
Mfg


----------



## Bene186 (14. Dezember 2011)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=450338

Den Preis kann man noch ein bisschen drücken aber ich denke Ansich ist das realistisch. 
Ich hoffe nach Weihnachten kann ich mir eine Federgabel leisten. Im moment schiele ich auf eine neue Sektor mit Luft, wegen Leichtigkeit oder eine gebrauchte Revelation oder gebrauchte Lyrik. Natürlich mit den 160 mm Federweg. Ich hab im ebay sogar Cube Griffe für 5 euronen abgestaubt :-D. Ein neues Steuerlager hab ich auch, wobei mir aufgefallen ist das der Dichtring oben, der das lager schützen soll, 2mm luft nach unten hat. Ich hoffe mal dass sich das nach dem endgültigen Einbau gibt. 

LG Bene


----------



## Vincy (14. Dezember 2011)

Eine Sektor oder Revelation wirkt damit verloren aus. Zu einem Fritzz gehört eine fette Gabel!!!
Wenn es etwas preiswert sein soll, dann hol dir eine Suntour Durolux.


----------



## Bene186 (14. Dezember 2011)

Ja, die hab ich auch im Auge. Die hat super in der letzen Bike-magazin Abgeschnitte und ist vergleichbar gut mit der Lyrik. Danke für den Tipp. Gibts die auch nur mit Luft wegen dem Gewicht?
LG


----------



## Vincy (14. Dezember 2011)

Die gibt es mit Luft.
http://www.srsuntour-cycling.com/dstore/products/Suspension+Fork/3172/DUROLUX.html
http://www.srsuntour-cycling.com/dstore/products/Suspension+Fork/2832/DUROLUX.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bene186 (14. Dezember 2011)

@ vincy 

Und du bist begeistert von der Gabel? Gib mal ein bisschen Feedback büdde  
Vom Preis her scheinen die ja echt Okay zu sein, jetzt fehlt mir nur noch die Leistung ^^

LG


----------



## Vincy (14. Dezember 2011)

Nein, ich selber fahre keine Durolux. Nur gelegentlich die von einem Bekannten, aber eine 2010er. 
Ich habe bei meinem Stereo HPC eine leichte Revelation RCT3. 
Die Lyrik ist auch nicht schlecht, aber das 2-step zu defektanfÃ¤llig. Mit dem 2012er DPA soll es aber besser sein und auch etwas leichter.
Aber eine Sektor oder Revelation ist nichts fÃ¼r Fritzz, allenfalls Ã¼bergangsweise. Sind mit 200-250â¬ aber auch deutlich billiger. 
Falls doch, dann nimm aber nur eine mit 20mm Steckachse. Dann ist ein spÃ¤teres UmrÃ¼sten auch etwas einfacherer, wegen dem LRS.


----------



## Beppe (15. Dezember 2011)

Na dann will ich mal ein paar pics von unseren Fortschritten posten 












































Fritzz als Hardtail 
































Und als Fully....


----------



## Bene186 (15. Dezember 2011)

Ja richtig cool. Ich bin auf dein Fazit vom Rock shox Monarch 
gespannt. Gabel und Kurbel hast du auch schon, nicht schlecht ï¿½ï¿½.  Ich 
Versuche gerade meinen DÃ¤mpfer loszubekommen allerdings mit 
Bescheidenen Erfolg. Aber geiler Rahmen einfach. Ich poste meinen
DemnÃ¤chst auch mal. So, weiter Vorlesung jetzt. Bis dann 

Lg


----------



## jan84 (15. Dezember 2011)

Bene186 schrieb:


> Ja, die hab ich auch im Auge. Die hat super in der letzen Bike-magazin Abgeschnitte und ist vergleichbar gut mit der Lyrik. Danke für den Tipp. Gibts die auch nur mit Luft wegen dem Gewicht?
> LG



Ich bin beide Gabeln (jeweils Luft) im Fritzz lange gefahren. Die Durolux ist mit der Lyrik mit ordentlicher Dämpfung (MissionControlDH) absolut nicht vergleichbar, die Lyrik liefert - wenn man schnell fahren will und die Dämpfung ordentlich abstimmt - wesentlich mehr Grip. 
Ansprechen nimmt sich bei beiden Gabeln nichts, die Durolux ist spürbar steifer (Verdrehung, Bremsen) als die Lyrik. 

Fürs Tourenfahren und für Leute die keinen Lust haben sich mit mehr als der Zugstufeneinstellung auseinanderzusetzen ist die Durolux ne klasse Gabel. Wenns ums schnellfahren geht sieht die Durolux gegenüber ner Lyrik mit MiCoDH kein Land. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## silberwald (16. Dezember 2011)

Da ich ja auch eins aufbau, hier mal mein bisheriger Aufbau. Hoffe das demnächst die Laufräder kommen, dann kann ich es fertig aufbauen.







Bevor Anmerkungen zum Steuersatz kommen, das Problem ist mir bekannt, da ich aber beim Kauf der Gabel nicht drauf geachtet hab, das es keine ZS Steuersätze für tapered Gabeln gibt, muss es erst mal so gehen.


----------



## lorenzp (16. Dezember 2011)

Ich würde auch eine Lyrik mit Stahlfeder als Gabel in betracht ziehen. Ist nur wenig schwerer als eine Luftgabel und aber bedeutend weniger empfindlich.

Min. jedes Jahr einen Service durchführen weil irgendetwas undicht ist, nervt einfach + ist sie weniger kälteempfindlich.

Wie der RS Monarch läuft würde mich auch interessieren. Mein Fox Rp3 ist irgendwie träge.


----------



## jan84 (16. Dezember 2011)

@Silberwald: Wenn Du nicht deutlich über 2m groß bist => zuviele Spacer, dass kann ich dir so schon sagen *G*. 

Bei meiner SoloAirLyrik kommt die Kälteempfindlichkeit weitestgehend durch die Dämpfung, sprich dass hat die Coil variante auch. Ich fahre im Winter einfach anderes Öl in der Dämpfung als im Sommer. 
Meine SoloAir Totem neigt wenns sau kalt ist zum absaufen (quasi ne Absenkung die sie nicht haben sollte ). 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## silberwald (16. Dezember 2011)

Das mit den Spacern mag sein. Hab die aber eh nur probeweise drauf. Wenn es um das richtige Setup geht, werd ich die wieder reduzieren.


----------



## Beppe (17. Dezember 2011)

Jungs, bevor ihr die Gabel totkürzt, achtet darauf, dass die Hebeleien beim Lenkereinschlag übers OR passen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zuberstar (18. Dezember 2011)

@silberwald: Welche Sattelklemme benutzt du an deinem Fritzz? Ich baue gerade ein Stereo auf und wollte nicht unbedingt die Syntace Klemme verwenden.


----------



## silberwald (19. Dezember 2011)

@zuberstar: ist von Hope


----------



## silberwald (24. Dezember 2011)

So, fast fertig. Nur noch Dämpfer und Gabel gscheit einstellen, Gabel kürzen, Kabelbinder abknipsen und in die Gewichtsreduktion starten. 14,5 kg sollten schon drin sein. Knapp über 15 kg mit den schweren 2,5er Highroller Reifen. Mit der Zeit sollen noch ein anderer Sattel, leichtere Reifen, leichtere Pedale, Dreckfänger und eine leichtere Kassette dran. Das aber erst nächstes Jahr.


----------



## Beppe (24. Dezember 2011)

Meins ist auch (noch) sub15 


Wünsche allen ein paar schöne Feiertage,
Gruss Beppe


----------



## Bene186 (25. Dezember 2011)

@ silberwald
Richtig schönes Bike. Die durolux macht so einen echt vernünftigen Eindruck mit den dickeren Rohren. Ich will auch wieder arbeiten, dann wäre mein bike auch schon fertig....Bin richtig neidisch auf euch zwei  
Schöne Feiertage noch

LG Bene


----------



## SuperSkunk (27. Dezember 2011)

heyho...mach grad das gleiche wie ihr zwei und wollt mal fragen was das fuer eine blauer lenker ist. der scheintja farblich ganz gut zum umlenkdreieck zu passen.


----------



## cytrax (27. Dezember 2011)

Ich schätz mal ein RaceFace Atlas FR oder ein Sixpack Millenium Lenker 

Tendiere aber eher zum RaceFace da ich auch ein hab und der Farbton fast genauso aussieht^^


----------



## SuperSkunk (27. Dezember 2011)

Auf den Bildern in den Shops sieht der halt irgendwie gar nich so aus, weder der eine noch der andere.

Hach, ich wuerd gern ein paar mehr Farbakzente setzen, aber trau mich nicht so richtig was blaues zu kaufen, aus Angst es passt dann nicht zur Umlenkung.

EDIT: ok..bin ein bisschen blind. Auf dem schon geposteten Bild (http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/0/8/3/8/7/_/original/CIMG3004.JPG) sieht man, dass es ein Reverse TrippleX Lenker ist.


----------



## cytrax (27. Dezember 2011)

Also der RaceFace passt super zu Spank und Fox. Hier mal ein vergleich von meinem (Ventilabdeckkappe FOX Gabel, Spank Griffe und RaceFace Atlas AM) Die blaus passen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## silberwald (28. Dezember 2011)

Zum Lenker: ist die Farbe Blau. Sieht bei den Shops evtl. bisserl anders aus, passt aber exakt zum Umlenkdreieck.


----------



## blutbuche (29. Dezember 2011)

@silberwald : sehr schön geworden !!!


----------



## Lou0304 (2. Januar 2012)

Hi
Baue mir zufällig auch ein Fritzz auf und wollte wissen wie sich der Rt3 in deinem Bike schlägt. welche tunes hat er??

danke vorab.
gruß,
Lou.


----------



## silberwald (3. Januar 2012)

@blutbuche: Danke!

Heute mal da gute Wetter genutzt. Erste Fahrt an der Isar.






Zum Dämpfer. Ist der 200x57 in Tune C. Gefällt mir sehr gut. Bin ja mit Ausrüstung knappe 100 kg (noch ;-)). Fährt sich sehr gut. Hab ca. 16 bar drin (das die heutige Technik so was möglich macht). Kein Wippen, auch nicht wenn man gscheit antritt. Zugstufe und Dämpfung funktionieren sehr gut. 





Wenn der blaue Hebel links ist, ist die Dämpfung fast zu. Dann fährt sich das Bike mit minimalster Federung und Dämpfung hinten fast wie ein Hardtail. Auch mit Hebel unten geht auch durch den sehr guten Hinterbau subjektiv fast null Kraft verloren und auch bei beherztem Antritt nur sehr wenig. Dann fährt es sich aber komfortabler.





Sag ist bei mir ca. 30%. Nach ein paar kleinen Sprüngen war der Gummiring wie auf dem Bild. Es geht also noch was. Werde auch noch mal bisserl mehr Druck drauf machen. Großartige Flatlandungen oder Hinterradlandungen sollte man aber eher lassen. 

Erkenntnis des Tages: Das Fritzz fährt sich sehr gut und spaßig. Ich brauch schnellstens leichtere und schnellere Reifen. Und meine Kondition ist ganz schön im Keller...


----------



## lorenzp (3. Januar 2012)

Sorry  wenn ich dich noch wegen dem Dämpfer anspreche aber würdest du sagen der Monarch harmoniert recht gut mit dem Hinterbau? 
Bin nämlich mit meinem Fox nicht so zufrieden. Recht zäh und rauscht schon beim einem 30 cm Drop durch den Federweg. Es fehlt da definitiv an Endprogression. Wiege auch so an die 90 kg.

Wenn der Monarch was taugt würd ich den Fox austauschen. 
Wo hast du die Dämpferbuchsen her.

Grüße
Lorenz


----------



## ThomasAC (4. Januar 2012)

@lorenzp:

Das Problem mit dem RP23 BV ist bekannt, hier z.B.: Fox rp23 im Fritzz - Abstimmungsprobleme
Abhilfe schafft es hierbei die Volumenkammer mit einem Spacer zu verkleinern. Hier ist die Anleitung dazu: Fox Shock Spacer

Ich habe das Problem auch, Fritzz 2010 und überlege mir einfach das Spacer-Set zu holen anstatt selber mit Kunststoffstreifen zu hantieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bene186 (4. Januar 2012)

Ich glaube dass sind die Buchsen vom Huber oder täusche ich mich? Von denen Steht was auf der ersten Seite. Gruß ausm ICE mit 300


----------



## lorenzp (4. Januar 2012)

Das 2009 Fritzz, welches ich besitze, ist wegen der Dämpferproblematik etwas besser als das 2010/11 aber der Hinterbau hat noch viel Spielraum für Optimierung wie man so schön sagt. Laut der Beschreibung könnte der RS Monarch besser zum Hinterbau passen. Statt beim Dämpfer rumbasteln wäre dann ein einfacher Tausch die Lösung des Problems


----------



## Lou0304 (4. Januar 2012)

@silberwald 
Wo hasten du den Monarch her?
Da ist einer für 150 Eur im Ebay, allerdings mit dem falschen tune ( rebound mid comp low ).. 
Glaubst du man merkt den Unterschied?
danke vorab.
 Gruß,
Lou


----------



## Beppe (4. Januar 2012)

Der ist schon länger drin. M könnte noch passen, aber bei low hab ich so meine Bedenken. Degressiver Hinterbau UND degressiver Dämpfer... Puh!


Lou0304 schrieb:


> @silberwald
> Wo hasten du den Monarch her?
> Da ist einer für 150 Eur im Ebay, allerdings mit dem falschen tune ( rebound mid comp low )..
> Glaubst du man merkt den Unterschied?
> ...


----------



## Lou0304 (4. Januar 2012)

Würde ein progressiver ( tunes m und h ) besser passen? Der RP23 der original verbaut ist hat M/M


----------



## SRX-Prinz (5. Januar 2012)

Hi, mal mein altes Fritzz, fährt inzwischen mein Bruder.
Der Dämpfer hat mich übrigens auch generft, Toxo kann da abhilfe schaffen.


----------



## Bene186 (5. Januar 2012)

Die Rahmen in den Farben sieht einfach nur noch gut aus 
Was ist eigentlich der genau Unterschied vom SLX zu XT. Xt war immer die unverwüstbare, und SLX? Der preisunterschied ist ja nicht sooo groß. Aber warum packt ihr euch alle die SLX Kurbeln drauf und nicht die XT?
Bin grad am "Kleinteile" zusammen suchen. Gebrauchte Durolux Gabeln gibts gerade nirgends und mit den Laufrädern sieht es auch grad mau aus. 
Greeds 
Bene


----------



## Lou0304 (5. Januar 2012)

Soweit ich weiÃ, ist die XT leichter aber auch etwas teurer..
gocycle kÃ¶nnte die durolux vllt noch im ebay haben fÃ¼r 300â¬
GruÃ,
Lou


----------



## jan84 (6. Januar 2012)

Die Kurbelarme von SLX und XT sind gleichschwer, die Unterschiede liegen im Rahmen der Wiegegenauigkeit. SLX ist schwarz und hat von haus aus nur schwerere Kettenblätter und Kettenblattschrauben => spätestens wenn die KB das erste mal runter sind isses vollkommen egal vom Gewicht her. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Dave-o (6. Januar 2012)

Hi Leute, find den Thread hier suuper!! Bin selber erst seit kurzem dabei und hab ein Fritzz-Eigenaufbau als Basis gekauft und baue jetzt nach und nach auf meinen Geschmack um. Habe daher gerade einen LRS über mit 135x12 Nabe bzw. 20er Steckachse Vorne. Ich muss auch noch en Dämpfer anpassen oder tauschen aber das muss estmal warten. (Prüfungszeitraum :-/) Wenn die Kiste fertig ist fang ich wahrscheinlich mit nem neuen Rahmen wieder von Vorne an.... Ihr wisst ja wie es ist...

Viele Grüße,
David


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bene186 (6. Januar 2012)

Ja lässig. Klatsch mal ein Bild rein und vielleicht ne liste mit den Komponenten? Würd mich gerade mal interressieren. 

LG Bene


----------



## Bene186 (11. Januar 2012)

Suche gebrauchte Durolux.... Am besten wäre mit 1.5 zoll da die um 300 gramm leichter sind. LG Bene


----------



## Beppe (13. Januar 2012)

War eben um den Block auf Jungfernfahrt und was soll ich schreiben, ich bin verliebt! 



Kette (Schaltwerk) werden (event.) noch gekürzt. Leitungen nicht um noch Luft für nen breiteren Lenker zu haben (falls ich den denn mal brauche).
Flaha fehlt noch. Ja, es fährt!


----------



## marco_m (13. Januar 2012)

Schickes Bike 
Sattel ist aber etwas weit draussen, oder hast du so lange Beine 
Viel Spass damit..

Gruss Marco


----------



## 9158 (13. Januar 2012)

Schönes Teil, die Zusammenstellung stelle ich mir so ähnlich auch für mein Fritzz vor - der Thread hier hat mich übrigens zum Kauf von einem Fritzz Rahmen bei Bike-Discount gebracht 

Eine Frage zur Steckachse hinten - fürs Fritzz brauche ich ja eine X-12 Achse. Ich habe bisher nur sehr wenig in Shops gefunden, nur 135 u. 150er Steckachsen. Ist das normal, oder übersehe ich was? Ich würde mir einfach die X-12er von Syntace bestellen wenn ich nix besseres finde.


----------



## Bene186 (13. Januar 2012)

Richtig Schick Beppe . Und dein improvisierter Schutz der Kettenstrebe ist richtig nice :-D. Ich glaub meines wird nächsten Monat fertig. Im moment fehlen nur noch Kurbel, Federgabel, Innenlager, Kassette und Kette ^^. 

GLG Bene


PS: Was ist den das für eine Kurbel? Ich hätte jetzt eine XT kurbel mit 3 ritzel drauf oder geht das net?


----------



## Lou0304 (13. Januar 2012)

@9158
Bei bike-discount gibts die momentan fÃ¼r 25â¬. MaÃe sind: 135+ ( fÃ¼rs fritzz ) ( =142mm )
Das ist ne Shimano SLX 2fach mit bashguard. Normale Kurbeln funktionieren auch.

GruÃ,
Lou


----------



## Bene186 (13. Januar 2012)

Passt dass dann auch mit meinen 10fach slx shifters? Was habe ich für einen Vorteil von 2fach?


----------



## Lou0304 (13. Januar 2012)

Wenn du eine 10 fach Kassette hast, dann schon. Du brauchst allerdings einen 2 fach Umwerfer. Vorteile kenn ich nicht, außer geringerem Gewicht wenn du ohne Bashguard fährst. Allerdings fehlt dir Bergrunter das große Kettenblatt, also ich finds nicht sinnvoll. 2er Kurbeln sind allerdings im Enduro/Freeride Bereich oft anzutreffen^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beppe (13. Januar 2012)

Hi,
dank Euch. 

Marco, Deine Anmerkung kann man verstehen wie man will. Wie man sieht hab ich eine Reverb montiert, die auf dem Bild versenkt ist. Und ja, lange Beine, grosse Füsse (siehe Stereobid in meiner Sig). 

9158:
Unsere Fritzzis sind auch vom Bonner Restpostenoutlet 
Zur Achse, ich hab die Syntace genommen. Die DT war an meinem Stereo dran, ist imho aber zu teuer und die Optik ist da nicht so aufgeräumt.
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p24463_X-12-Steckachse-.html

Bene:
Mit 2 fach fehlen Dir am oberen Ende 1-2 Gänge. Da muss jeder entscheiden ob er Die braucht und wie er sein Rad einsetzen möchte.
Hier kannst Du Dich austoben und 2 antriebe miteinander vergleichen.
http://www.ritzelrechner.de/#

Grüsse Beppe


----------



## 9158 (13. Januar 2012)

Danke für die Tipps, ich hole mir das Syntace Teil. Mein Fritzz wird wohl auch eine 2fach Kurbel bekommen, passt mir für den Einsatzzweck besser. Und die SLX sieht mit einem guten Bashguard imho auch ganz gut aus ...


----------



## Lou0304 (13. Januar 2012)

@Beppe
Das Bike sieht gut aus! Wo bekomm ich so ne schicke KeFü?


----------



## Beppe (13. Januar 2012)

Für 16 euro in der Börse. Ist ne Shaman. Oder offiziell bei berg-ab.de.
Ist der gleiche (empfehlenswerte) Verkäufer.
Allerdings passen nicht alle Kettenblattschrauben vom kl Blatt vorbei. Bei der 3fach Xtr von meinem Kumpel gings gut, bei der Slx musste ich noch nen dünnen Spacer verbauen.


----------



## Dave-o (14. Januar 2012)

Hi Leute, Sry dass ich mich erst jetzt wieder melde,
Beppe, dein Fritzzi sieht mal richtig gut aus!! Wünsche jetzt schonmal ein richtig geiles Jahr mit dem Bike!!

Hier mal eine kleine Partsliste von meinem:
Rahmen Fritzz 08
Gabel Marzocchi AM 2
Dämpfer Fox RP2 
LRS: Hope Pro2 + Stan's Flow
Bremsen: Elixir CR Mag 203/203
Vorbau: Syntace Superforce 90mm
Lenker: FSA Gravity 711
Stütze: Syntace P6
Kurbel: Saint 3-fach
Schaltwer/Umwerfer: XT
Shifter: SLX
Pedale: Truvativ Holzfeller

Geplant sind: Gabel-/Dämpfertausch, Reverb, Bash, g'scheiter Sattel, Pedale und evtl. Lenker + Kurbel


----------



## Beppe (15. Januar 2012)

Hi,
weil die zuvor geposteten Handybilder ne Beleidigung für jedes Rad sind, bin ich eben nochmal mit der richtigen Knipse vor die Tür.

Schönen Restsonntag

Beppe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bene186 (19. Januar 2012)

Ich wollte mal ein kleines update geben, wie weit ich momentan bin. Für meinen Fox dämpfer hab ich rote Huber buchsen montiert und dass gleiche rot gabs auch für die iso 2000 adapter für die Formula Bremsen. Im moment gibts auch eine XT kurbel mit rotem Innenlager, aber sieht man das überhaupt? Jetzt fehlt nur noch die weiße Durolux. Der schwarze laufradsatz wird demnächst auf den weg geschickt. 2.1 kg Laufradsatz sind glaub okay, als balance zwischen gewicht und stabilität. 

Gruß


----------



## Dave-o (20. Januar 2012)

Sieht super aus Bene...


----------



## Scheissenduro (21. Januar 2012)

Hi,

ich klink mich mal ein, weil ich grade nen Pronblem mit meiner Nabe hab.
...mir ist der Freilauf geplatzt. Der Ersatz sollte ne "Hope Pro2" in 135mm sein die ich noch rumliegen hab.

Das Problem ist nun, dass die nicht in den Hinterbau passt, was mich ein wenig verwirrt. Gibt doch bei Naben nur zwei Maße. Oder?? Die Ersatznabe hat wie gesagt ein 135er Maß, was aber nicht in den Hinterbau passt (09er Modell). 
Nachgemessen am Original also der "Flea" komm ich auf ca. 143mm (also weder auf die 135mm oder 150mm). Am Hinterbau direkt misst man ca. 145mm. 
An der "Flea" sitzt an der Diskseite eine Art Distanzstück, wie bei Gabeln auch. Dachte wenn ich das an die Hope setze (die hatte auch so eins nur kleiner dran) ist alles Gut, aber so läuft die Disk nichtmehr in der Bremszange. 

Kann ich das ganze nun irgendwie auf Passung bringen? Wenn ja, hätte wer konkrete Angaben dazu. Oder muss ich mich -was ich sehr merkwürdig fände, um ne andere Nabe kümmern??

Danke schonmal... 
Tom


----------



## sepalot (21. Januar 2012)

Smilingtom. schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich klink mich mal ein, weil ich grade nen Pronblem mit meiner Nabe hab.
> ...mir ist der Freilauf geplatzt. Der Ersatz sollte ne "Hope Pro2" in 135mm sein die ich noch rumliegen hab.
> ...



Hallo,

wie schon fast richtig gemessen, ist bei der X12 Steckachse eine 142mm Nabe zu verwenden. Hier werden die Standard-135mm um 7mm erweitert (3,5mm pro Seite). Für die meisten Naben gibt es hier Umbaukits (für die Hope auch - ich glaub sogar hier im Bikemarkt).

Hier alles Infos zu X12 (auch die kompatiblen Naben und Systemlaufräder):

http://www.syntace.de/index.cfm?pid=1&pk=1312


----------



## 9158 (21. Januar 2012)

Da ich jetzt endlich eine passende Gabel fürs Fritzz gefunden habe (schwarze Lyrik) bin ich momentan auf der suche nach passendem vorbau + lenker. Lenker wird wohl einer von Reverse werden, nur beim Vorbau bin ich noch ratlos (außer den Vorgaben 1 1/8 und 31.8 Klemmung) - die meisten Vorbauten die mir gefallen sind eher DH/FR lastig, und 40 / 50 mm Länge stell ich mir etwas kurz vor. Welche Vorbauten habt ihr bei euch verbaut? Habt ihr Erfahrungswerte mit so kurzen Vorbauten am Fritzz?


----------



## Dave-o (22. Januar 2012)

Ich hab den Superforce und schwanke zwischen 75mm und 90mm fahre beide, je nach Einsatz!! Finde den 90er fürs Touren einfach enspannter...


----------



## Scheissenduro (22. Januar 2012)

@sepalot: Danke für die Info, damit lässt sich was anfangen.

Grüße


----------



## Bene186 (27. Januar 2012)

Neue Gabel ist da, Bilder folgen ^^


----------



## Beppe (27. Januar 2012)

Bene186 schrieb:


> Neue Gabel ist da, Bilder folgen ^^



Warst Du heute beim Rose Blowout? Da lagen ja stapelweise Gabeln rum.


----------



## Lou0304 (27. Januar 2012)

Kann jmd eine halbwegs günstige Sattelklemme empfehlen?
Danke voraus.^^
Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beppe (27. Januar 2012)

Lou0304 schrieb:


> Kann jmd eine halbwegs günstige Sattelklemme empfehlen?
> Danke voraus.^^
> Gruß




Hier:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Syntace-Supe...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item4161acbdd2


----------



## Bene186 (29. Januar 2012)

So. Es ist eine durolux geworden, in weiß, mit 180 auf 140 mm travel niegelnagelneu. Ich konnte einen sehr guten preis erzielen durch längeres Handeln . Alles tip top soweit nur...... das was unterm Vorbau kommt, was zum steuersatz gehört, schließt mit der dichtlippe nicht mit dem Rahmen ab und es ist so ca 1,5 mm spalt dazwischen . Schlecht für mein Bike, gut für dreck und wasser....
Habt ihr vielleicht ne Idee dazu?

LG Bene


----------



## Bene186 (29. Januar 2012)

PS: Was brauch ich für eine Kette? Weil es unterschiedliche Längen gibt, sprich Gliederanzahlen?


----------



## Vincy (29. Januar 2012)

Vielleicht die Lager verkehrt reingelegt. Innen ist eine Schräge, die muß zum jeweiligem Konus hinzeigen und passen. 
Auch auf die Schräge achten, die können unterschiedlich sein (36 oder 45°). Steht außen am Lagerring.
Evtl gehört die obere Abdeckung nicht zu dem Lagersatz, da gibt es unterschiedliche Versionen. Die sieht vom Außendurchmesser her auch etwas zu klein aus.

Die Kettenlänge ist abhängig von der Übersetzung. Nimm mal mindestens 112GL, kannst dann entsprechend kürzen.


----------



## Bene186 (29. Januar 2012)

Lager sitzen Richtig. Danke für die Kettenlänge. Mal sehen, vielleicht geh ich zum bikehändler wenn ich alles zusammenhab und der muss mal gucken ob er eine größere Abdichtung hat. Aber technisch kann ich das Bike ja trotzdem fahren. Lg Bene


----------



## Vincy (29. Januar 2012)

Die Abdeckung sieht da eher für 1 1/8" Steuerrohre aus. Dürfte da so ca 50mm Außendurchmesser haben. Bei 1.5" Steuerrohr sind es dagegen ca 55mm Durchmesser. 
Muß also eine für 1,5" Steuerrohr sein, aber für einen 1 1/8" Gabelschaft.


----------



## Bene186 (29. Januar 2012)

Okay. Dann ist das wohl eine falsche abdeckung. Wenn ich von oben drauf sehe dann schließt sie nicht ab also wird es eine 50iger sein. Kann man den nur eine Abdeckung bestellen mit 55 mm??


----------



## Bene186 (30. Januar 2012)

So, jetzt fehlt nur noch die 10fach kassette. Unterschied von shimano xT Kassette 770 und 771 ist nur das Gewicht oder? 

Bald kanns losgehen, wurd auch mal zeit 
Gruß 
Bene


----------



## Vincy (30. Januar 2012)

Die 770 ist 9-fach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bene186 (1. Februar 2012)

Was für Reifen habt ihr beim Touren drauf? 
Grüßle

Bene


----------



## Bene186 (2. Februar 2012)

Und gleich noch ne Frage weils soviel Spaß macht . 

Wieviele Spacer habt ihr an eurem Innenlager verbaut? Einen oder doch lieber zwei um weiter vom Rahmen zu kommen? 

Gruß
Bene


----------



## NoJan (3. Februar 2012)

einen, selbst mit KeFü einen Spacer.


----------



## Dave-o (6. Februar 2012)

Hab Grad die Conti-Mountain King Protection 2,4 drauf, Vo & Hi... hab hoffentlich am WE mal Zeit für eine längere Runde... Dann berichte ich vom Grip/Rollwiderstand. Etwas schwammig ist der Mittelsteg auf harten Böden. Erstmal die aktuelle Prüfungsphase hinter mich bringen^^ 
Viele Grüße...


----------



## Bene186 (6. Februar 2012)

@ Dave: Ich versteh dich.. ich hab auch noch 8 prüfungen vor mir... Viel glück dir


----------



## itchyp (8. Februar 2012)

Hallo Freunde,

ich habe diesen Thread heute erst gesehen und da bereits die Frage kam, ob sich das Fritzz auch mit einer Gabel mit nur 32mm Standrohren aufbauen lässt, hab ich hier mal 2 Vergleichsbilder. Ich hatte früher auch mal eine Revelation mit 150mm drin. Vom Fahrverhalten war es schon etwas Racelastiger und optisch sieht sie halt schon etwas mikrig aus. Jetzt fahre ich eine Lyrik U-Turn die auf 170mm umgebaut wurde.

Ansonsten ist es auch ein kompletter Eigenaufbau.

Fritzz mit Revelation 150mm




Fritz mit Lyrik 170mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beppe (8. Februar 2012)

Sehr schön und super in Szene gesetzt!
Insb. das erste Bild im Retrolook kommt toll rüber.
Frage, wo hast Du Deine Hülse für den Umbau auf 170mm her, wom User Smubob?
Glückwunsch zum Bike! 



itchyp schrieb:


> Hallo Freunde,
> 
> ich habe diesen Thread heute erst gesehen und da bereits die Frage kam, ob sich das Fritzz auch mit einer Gabel mit nur 32mm Standrohren aufbauen lässt, hab ich hier mal 2 Vergleichsbilder. Ich hatte früher auch mal eine Revelation mit 150mm drin. Vom Fahrverhalten war es schon etwas Racelastiger und optisch sieht sie halt schon etwas mikrig aus. Jetzt fahre ich eine Lyrik U-Turn die auf 170mm umgebaut wurde.
> 
> ...


----------



## Beppe (8. Februar 2012)

Noch ne Frage: wieviel Gramm hast Du mit dem getauschten Bashring rausgekitzelt?


----------



## itchyp (8. Februar 2012)

genau, die Hülse hab ich von Smubob für knapp über 10 . Der Einbau ist super einfach.

Mit dem Bashring fragst du mich was: ich glaube er wiegt die Hälfte vom SLX (SLX so um die 150 und der Litegod hatte um die 65g, bin mir aber nicht mehr so sicher)


----------



## Beppe (8. Februar 2012)

itchyp schrieb:


> genau, die HÃ¼lse hab ich von Smubob fÃ¼r knapp Ã¼ber 10 â¬. Der Einbau ist super einfach.
> 
> Mit dem Bashring fragst du mich was: ich glaube er wiegt die HÃ¤lfte vom SLX (SLX so um die 150 und der Litegod hatte um die 65g, bin mir aber nicht mehr so sicher)




Dank Dir. 

Wegen dem Sattel: bei Ebay ist ein Anbieter, der sich auf das mit Leder Beziehen von SchaltknÃ¤ufen, LenkrÃ¤dern und u.a. auch von FahrradsÃ¤tteln spezialisiert hat. KostenmÃ¤ssig hÃ¤lt sich das im Rahmen und die Arbeit ist sauber. Vielleicht wÃ¤r das noch ne Option um wieder auf Colaschoko zu gehen, das sah nÃ¤mlich rrrrrichtig rund aus!


----------



## itchyp (8. Februar 2012)

also ich hab hier auch nochn paar braune Sunline Griffe rumliegen. Momentan ist aber ein goldener Sunline Lenker verbaut (der verhauts son bisschen, ich dachte der passt zum gelb), der weiße liegt noch hier - mal sehen, vllt. kommt er wieder dran.

Das mit dem Sattel ist ne gute idee, überleg ich mir mal.


----------



## Bene186 (10. Februar 2012)

Hi Leute

Ich hab im ebay ne 10fach Kette geschoßen, neu, aber ohne Anleitung. 
Wie rum muss ich die Kette montieren? Mit der Schrift zu mir oder wie läuft das? 

Grüßle Bene


----------



## Baxter75 (11. Februar 2012)

NoJan schrieb:


> einen, selbst mit KeFü einen Spacer.



warum mit KeFü nen spacer????wenn original nur einer drauf ist


----------



## Bene186 (20. Februar 2012)

Hey fritzzis

Mein bike ist ja nun endlich fertig und ich bin jetzt dabei den Dämpfer und die 
Federgabel richtig einzustellen. Vorne bekomme ich hin, wobei es im mom echt kalt ist. Hinten mit dem RP2, mit normaler Kammer,  hab ich so ein Problem. Laut Video von Cube muss ich mich aufrecht auf die Pedale stellen und dann den SAG vom Dämpfer richtig einstellen, 25-30 prozent. Wenn ich aber auf dem Sattel sitze und bike, ist der sag ja viel höher und falls eine unebenheit kommt und ich meinen Hintern nicht direkt vom Sattel nehme, ist das Dämpferlimit erreicht. Normal oder doch noch weniger Sag einstellen? Der Schwerpunkt wenn ich sitze liegt halt echt weit hinten.


----------



## Bene186 (21. Februar 2012)

Hier ein paar Bilder. 



















Zum Schluss noch ein ganz herzliches Dankeschön an alle, die Zeit und Lust hatten meine Fragen zu beantworten. Dickes Danke vorallem an Vincy und Bepppe. 

Zu Ostern werde ich erstmal eine Woche am Bodensee, meinem ehemaligen Heimatrevier, Bike gehen und zum Sommer hin 2 Wochen in die Alpen. Mal sehen ob alles zusammenhält wie es soll. 
Btw: Ich habe jetzt mit fast voller XT ausstattung, bis auf die shifter, die sind von slx, einer neuen Durolux Federgabel 180-140, einem neuen Fox RP2 Dämpfer, 40 km alten laufradsatz mit 2,1 kg, 600 km alten Formula Bremsen, einen gebrauchten Rahmen, neue XT teile, gebrauchter Sattel und Vorbau (vom Kumpel gesponsort) und 4 Monaten Zeit ca 1200 Euro ausgegeben.  

Fettes Danke nochmal

Wir sehen uns wieder im Tourenthreat 

Lg Bene


----------



## Beppe (21. Februar 2012)

Prima, das Bike kannste ja mehrere Jahre wertverlustfrei fahren. HÃ¤tte ich echt nicht gedacht, dass Du mit 1200â¬ auskommst. 

Wg Deimem Fox DÃ¤mper solltest Du Dich mal hier einlesen. Hatte das gleiche Problem mit meinem Stereo und hab mir meine Luftkammer dann selbst verkleinert.

Viel Spass mit dem Fritzz

Beppe 


EDIT: P.s.: meins hab ich schon wieder umgebaut. Anderer (breiterer, farbiger  ) Lenker und (kÃ¼rzerer) Vorbau, Armaturen komplett geÃ¤ndert montiert und noch paar Kleinigkeiten...




Bene186 schrieb:


> Hier ein paar Bilder.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## itchyp (21. Februar 2012)

Beppe schrieb:


> P.s.: meins hab ich schon wieder umgebaut. Anderer (breiterer, farbiger  ) Lenker und (kürzerer) Vorbau, Armaturen komplett geändert montiert und noch paar Kleinigkeiten...



welchen Lenker, welche Farbe, welches Fritz und welchen Vorbau wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## Beppe (23. Februar 2012)

itchyp schrieb:


> welchen Lenker, welche Farbe, welches Fritz und welchen Vorbau wenn ich fragen darf?



Klar, darfst Du....

Superstar Flatland
orange
SL
Syntace Superforce


----------



## Trisahl (28. Februar 2012)

@itchyp

Welche KeFü hast du denn an deinem Fritzz verbaut, wenn man fragen darf?

Lg


----------



## itchyp (28. Februar 2012)

blackspire stinger und etwas abgefeilt. ich empfehle dir aber die hier http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/product_info.php?products_id=3649 da musste nix feilen und sie ist auch noch günstiger. (und sogar für 3-fach)


----------



## Vincenzo (28. Februar 2012)

Geile Bikes habt Ihr da aufgebaut! Glückwunsch!

@bene: die vordere Bremsleitung an der Innenseite der Gabel verlegen. Wenn du dich mal hinlegst bekommen nur die Tauchrohre was ab.

Grüße,
Vincenzo


----------



## Trisahl (28. Februar 2012)

Oha !!! Danke @itchyp ist direkt bestellt für den Preis kann man nix sagen.  *freu*


----------



## Bene186 (28. Februar 2012)

@vincento

Hört sich gut an . Wäre es dann hinten auch sinnvoller? 

Greeds


----------



## 9158 (28. Februar 2012)

Wer von euch hat eine Vario-Stütze am Fritzz verbaut? Ich wollte eine günstige von XLC nehmen mit 400 mm Länge, bin mir aber nicht sicher ob das passt. Habt ihr mit dem 16" Rahmen Erfahrungswerte?


----------



## Lou0304 (29. Februar 2012)

Meins ist jetzt auch fertig^^ Ich warte nur noch auf den eingeschickten X9 Trigger. Mit schweren Reifen ( 1060g pro Stück ) bin ich bei 15.3kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baxter75 (29. Februar 2012)

fahre zwar nen 09 fritzz ,hab vorne auf 2-fach umgebaut  und jetzt wollte ich vorne noch nen anderen Umwerfer dran machen .....
welchen könnte ich nehmen ohne den Schalthebel wechseln zu müssen ,das bike is komplett mit XT ausgestattet  ????


----------



## snooze (29. Februar 2012)

was fährst denn? 9-fach oder 10-fach? Bei 09 nehme ich mal 9-fach an, dann kann ih dir den SLX FD-M665 empfehlen.


----------



## Baxter75 (29. Februar 2012)

9-fach hab ich....hatte schon mal bei bike24 geguckt und war auf diesen hier gestoßen http://www.bike24.net/1.php?content...50;page=1;menu=1000,2,113;mid=0;pgc=7276:7281


----------



## snooze (29. Februar 2012)

der geht nicht, ist für 83mm Tretlager.


----------



## Baxter75 (29. Februar 2012)

ok dann weiß ich bescheid ,danke für die info


----------



## NaitsirhC (29. Februar 2012)

Warum willst du dir einen neuen Umwerfer holen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baxter75 (29. Februar 2012)

in der hoffnung ,das der spalt der jetzt entstanden is zwischen umwerfer und dem 36iger kleiner wird
hier mal nen foto mit dem alten bash


----------



## NaitsirhC (29. Februar 2012)

Bleibt die Frage, ob es ein neuer Umwerfer beheben kann, bauen die nicht alle ähnlich? Wie sieht es mit der Kettenstrebe aus, nicht, dass er da dann aufsetzt.

Grüße NaitsirhC


----------



## snooze (1. März 2012)

sieht bei einem 2-fach Umwerfer definitiv anders aus, mach morgen mal ein Foto!


----------



## Baxter75 (1. März 2012)

so wie es zur zeit aussieht gefällt es mir halt nich , der bash war auch voll der reinfall den ich da noch dran hatte


----------



## Vincy (1. März 2012)

NaitsirhC schrieb:


> Bleibt die Frage, ob es ein neuer Umwerfer beheben kann, bauen die nicht alle ähnlich? Wie sieht es mit der Kettenstrebe aus, nicht, dass er da dann aufsetzt.


 
Der Umwerfer ist doch direkt an der Schwinge montiert, dann macht es da nix aus. 
Nimm einen Umwerfer für 10-fach, die sind niedriger.
http://www.cube.eu/full/hpa/fritzz-pro/


----------



## Baxter75 (1. März 2012)

bei bike24 zb kann ich den Umwerfer von dem Cube nicht finden .... hast du auch so einen verbaut oder woher weißte dass das die niedriger sind


----------



## Jetpilot (1. März 2012)

Beppe schrieb:


> Na dann will ich mal ein paar pics von unseren Fortschritten posten
> 
> Fritzz als Hardtail



Coole Idee eigentlich, wurde das mal wirklich so gefahren?


----------



## Baxter75 (1. März 2012)

denke mal nich ,wurde sicherlich nur so lange eingesetzt ,bis der Dämpfer da war beim zusammen bau


----------



## Vincy (2. März 2012)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> bei bike24 zb kann ich den Umwerfer von dem Cube nicht finden .... hast du auch so einen verbaut oder woher weißte dass das die niedriger sind


 
Bei den 10-fach Umwerfern ist das Leitblech nicht so hoch, weil dort die KB-Differenz kleiner ist (24-42Z/26-40Z statt 22-44Z).


----------



## Baxter75 (2. März 2012)

ich hab vorne ja 22/36 ,bei dem 10 fach hab ich bedenken ,das der spalt zwischen Käfig und bash sich nich groß verändert ,da die bis 44 kettenblatt gehen oder liege ich da jetzt falsch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SuperSkunk (2. März 2012)

Ich hab quasi kostenlos ne Deore LX urbel bekommen. Meint ihr das ist total unpassend an dem bike?
Rein optisch siehts eigentlich gar nicht mal so schlecht aus. ich wuerde natuerlich statt der 48 Zaehne noch ein 44er Kettenblatt besorgen.


----------



## snooze (4. März 2012)

so sieht`s mit dem slx umwerfer aus


----------



## Baxter75 (4. März 2012)

was fürn durchmesser hat dein bash ???? mein bash hat ca 155 mm und ca 15 mm luft vom käfig zum bash..sieht auf jeden fall besser aus ,wenn er dichter dran ist


----------



## snooze (4. März 2012)

weiß ich nicht, ist ein abgeflextes 44er KB. Werde nachher mal messen.


----------



## snooze (5. März 2012)

So, meiner hat ca. 160mm Durchmesser.


----------



## Baxter75 (5. März 2012)

dann kommt das ja ungefair hin


----------



## Beppe (7. März 2012)

http://db.tt/GcqTBOej


----------



## Baxter75 (8. März 2012)

da fehlt jetzt aber die 170mm markierung


----------



## Beppe (8. März 2012)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> da fehlt jetzt aber die 170mm markierung


Ist ja noch Garantie drauf 

Kurioserweise ist bei der SAG Scala die Umbaubarkeit auf den grösseren Federweg berücksichtigt, d.h. es sind jew 2 SAG Scalen vorhanden. 
Wie überall diskutiert war auch bei meiner Neugabel so gut wie kein Schmieröl drin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beppe (27. März 2012)

Bevor der fred auf Seite drei rutscht, schnell ein Schnappschuss von gestern Abend.


----------



## Bikeolino (27. März 2012)

Schickes Foto


----------



## Beppe (27. März 2012)

Bikeolino schrieb:


> Schickes Foto


Handyschnappschuss, trotzdem danke.


----------



## Baxter75 (27. März 2012)

schönes foto ,der spritzschutz kommt mir irgend wie bekannt vor


----------



## 9158 (28. April 2012)

Mein Resultat zum Fritzz Aufbau muß ich dann auch mal beitragen 






Der Aufbau ist für mich genau passend ... kann mir gerade kein besseres MTB vorstellen. Der Thread hier war echt cool zur Hilfe, danke euch


----------



## kampfgnom (30. April 2012)

9158 schrieb:


> Mein Resultat zum Fritzz Aufbau muß ich dann auch mal beitragen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi! Wie bist du mit der XLC-Stütze zufrieden? An der überlege ich auch, weil ich a)keinen Remotehebel am Lenker will und b)nicht soviel für meine erste absenkbare Stütze stecken will...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 9158 (1. Mai 2012)

Genau deshalb habe ich sie mir auch geholt. Preis / Leistung ist ok - sie funktioniert unauffällig und die Investition lohnt sich, nur minimales horizontales Spiel hat der Sattel durch sie. Stört mich bis jetzt aber nicht weiter, solange sie sonst tut was sie soll. Aussagen zur Haltbarkeit mach ich keine, weil ich sie jetzt erst ~ 1 Monat habe.


----------



## AnAx (26. Mai 2012)

Mein selbst aufgebautes Fritzz


----------



## 9158 (26. Mai 2012)

Unscharf, aber gut :-D

Was für ein Dämpfer ist das?


----------



## AnAx (26. Mai 2012)

Danke, war nur eben n Bild mit'm Handy auf dem Trail, n besseres mit Cam folgt ;-)

Is n Fox Vanilla R...


----------



## Baxter75 (27. Mai 2012)

wie schwer is das Bike mit dem Dämpfer ???


----------



## BamBam83 (27. Mai 2012)

Hi 
Können wir von deinem Dämpfer bitte ein paar Fotos und Infos zur Montage bekommen?? 

Gruß BamBam


----------



## kampfgnom (27. Mai 2012)

Wenn es ein älterer Vanilla R ist hat er noch keinen externen AGB, passt also ins Fritzz.
Würde mich interessieren, wie gut das alte Stück arbeitet...


----------



## xalex (28. Mai 2012)

ich hatte eine vanilla r probiert. der passt als superlinearer stahlfederdämpfer dermaßen garnicht zum degressiven fritzz-hinterbau...


----------



## AnAx (28. Mai 2012)

Genau, es ist ein älterer Vanilla R ohne Ausgleichsbehälter. Bei meiner ersten Ausfahrt kam mir der Hinterbau damit schön satt vor.
Weiteres nach intensiverer Erprobung ;-)

Das Bike ist allgemein nicht auf Leichtbau getrimmt, es kommt mit einer Stahlfeder-55 vorn und dem Stahlfeder-Dämpfer auf ca. 16,5kg...


----------



## bikerfrooody (28. Mai 2012)

hey ich wollte mal fragen welche laufräder ihr so verbaut ich brauch an mein fritzz neue,hatte nen sturz mit meim fritzz und mein alte (sunringle equalizer) sehn jetzt nicht mehr ganz so frisch aus sogar meine scheibe hat nen 8er.
der neue lrs sollte am besten von dt swiss oder mavic sein und auch freeride einsätze stand halten 
danke schon mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baxter75 (28. Mai 2012)

ich hab in meinem 09er Fritzz die DT Swiss EX 1750 drin und bin sehr zufrieden .


----------



## bikerfrooody (28. Mai 2012)

ok also du hast die hier verbaut 
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/27163?xtor=AL-8-[1]-[Froogle]
 warst mit denen auch mal im bikepark?  du hast die 26"  Satz ( VR 20mm+HR 12x150 )?
danke


----------



## bikerfrooody (28. Mai 2012)

hat jemand erfahrung mit den mavic crossline ?


----------



## Baxter75 (28. Mai 2012)

ja,die hab ich verbaut ,hab X-12 ,im Bikepark war ich damit noch nicht ,aber nen bekannter war schon mal


----------



## Beppe (11. Juni 2012)

@derarzt: wir haben ne Shaman an unseren Fritzzis. Die Dinger arbeiten zwar nicht lautlos, die Funktion ist jedoch einwandrei. Die Teile haben sich gerade im Vinschgau & Slovenien bestens bewährt.


----------



## Beppe (11. Juni 2012)

https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-...LX4/NPfbSPyiPt8/s1024/2012-06-05+14.48.31.jpg


----------



## bikerfrooody (11. Juni 2012)

hey also vielen dank für die tipps ich habe inzwischen sehr günstige neue mavic deemax bekommen und sie schon richtig schön getestet


----------



## Beppe (11. August 2012)

Gruss ausm Pfälzer Wald. Wir haben unsere Fritzzis heute über 2100hm und 100km ums Johannisx gejagt... mit Flats wohljemerkt.
Geile bikes, bin verliebt wie am ersten Tag. ;-)


----------



## Baxter75 (12. August 2012)

nen Fritzz is schon ein feines Bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beppe (12. August 2012)

Isses 
Hier maln aktuelles Pic von gerade eben machm PKW ausladen:

http://db.tt/rW7r7qaE


----------



## Baxter75 (12. August 2012)

hier mal mein fritzz im einsatz 
http://mpora.de/videos/AAd8ouaqlu5m


----------



## Beppe (12. August 2012)

Jefällt mir ;-)



Baxter75 schrieb:


> hier mal mein fritzz im einsatz
> http://mpora.de/videos/AAd8ouaqlu5m


----------



## ThomasAC (13. August 2012)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> [...]
> http://mpora.de/videos/AAd8ouaqlu5m



damit das nicht noch einmal vorkommt, dem Filmer kann geholfen werden: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bt9zSfinwFA"]Vertical Video Syndrome - A PSA      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## vscope (13. August 2012)

Hier ein vid von meinem fritzz
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=36Kxnd6Qz_o&feature=youtube_gdata_player"]MTB Schafberg Trail GoPro      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Beppe (25. Februar 2013)

Hey Leute,
ich hab mein 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 geschlachtet und biete in der Börse Sattelstützenklemmschelle, Umwerfer uvm an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## El Basti (27. Mai 2015)

Servus,

ich bin gerade dabei mir ein Fritzz Model 2010 neu aufzubauen.
Soweit alles geklärt... jetzt hängt es nur an dem Umwerfer... ich würde mir gerne als Schaltgruppe die Shimano SLX 2 x 10 einbauen. 7
Was für ein Umwerfer braucht den das gute Stück? Down oder Top Swing?

Grüßle


----------



## vopsi (27. Mai 2015)

Top Swing, 34.9mm


----------



## El Basti (27. Mai 2015)

Super! Danke!


----------

